

A New Year Toast - ypavan
http://therandomthoughts.edublogs.org/2009/12/14/a-new-year-toast/

======
ypavan
This is delightful.

An excerpt:

"I'll pour a quiet glass of champagne then or on 2010 January's first day and
lift it to this coming year's surprises, to all the coming unawares, to the
inevitable reshuffling of the deck, to the complexity of it all, to what I
cannot now know, to what I cannot now guess, to what I have no clue, to what I
cannot now control, to what I cannot now guarantee, to the out-of-the-blue
bolt of lightning, to the unpredicted, to the unexpected, to the unfamiliar,
to the without warning, to the out of nowhere, to the unforeseen, to never
stepping into either the same river or class, to all the twists and turns in
life's road that will keep me from falling asleep at the wheel, to the
unplanned interruptions that like an earthquake will shake me from the
doldrums of routine, to the as yet unknown challenges that will keep me from
atrophying, and to the unanticipated adventures that will keep me questing for
truer answers."

What do you do for the new year?

